
How do I find Enterprise bandwidth for my business? - blackflame7000
I&#x27;m curious where people turn to when their infrastructure begins to require gigabit and beyond speeds. Are there places where you can move your servers to tap into existing infrastructures or are there ways of getting the very-high-speed internet right to your place of business?<p>I&#x27;m specifically looking in the Los Angeles area, but perhaps general solutions might help people in other areas as well.
======
himlion
Talk to a datacenter.

